# Tivocast Second Life



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Do news/ documentary broadcasts of events in the second life  world. It would be an interesting TivoCast/ comarketing vehicle, and would be a way of introducing virtual cash and micropayments into Tivo.

Reuters and Sony corp have a presence there. Possibly Tivo needs to look at a way for virtual world new casters can broadcast their content back to the real world, so that their relatives can see their escapades/ virtual events in the comfort of their own living rooms.

People have actually paid real money for virtual real estate and property (I think a tropical island recently went for $10K). And their are even real world lawsuits  over virtual property.

=JT=


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO, ot would be up to participants and the keepers of that community to come up with such content, then makei t available to TiVoCast.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Reuters and Sony went there. The main benefit for Tivo is very cheap co marketing and buzz. Tivo sells second life, second life sells Tivo. 

Later on, micropayments using Second life funny money could be interesting for Tivo.


----------

